# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Civil War Era/Depression Era Recipes?

## marylp

Not sure if I am in the right forum, but was wondering if anyone knew of a good website sharing these kind of recipes. I am looking for bare bones kind of stuff. I wonder how people pulled it off feeding their families with limited ingredients. Thanks alot guys!!  Mary

----------


## crashdive123

Here ya go.

Civil War recipes

http://www.angelfire.com/me/civilian/recipes.html

http://www.civilwarinteractive.com/cookbook.htm

http://www.foodtimeline.org/foodpioneer.html

http://www.geocities.com/pentagon/ba...9/recipes.html

http://laurarebeccaskitchen.blogspot...l-war-era.html

Great Depression recipes

http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/1918/great.html

http://coveredbaptists.proboards31.c...nt&thread=1426

http://frugalforlife.com/depression-era-recipes/

http://community.tasteofhome.com/forums/t/44025.aspx

----------


## RobertRogers

This is a great idea.  The people in those times were often hard pressed to make do with whatever the could scrounge up - much like many people today and post shtf.

----------


## marylp

Wow! Crash! Thank You so much!!

----------


## crashdive123

You're quite welcome.

----------


## trax

Crash is quite possibly the only person here with more links available at a moment's notice than Rick.

----------


## Rick

Since the economy is still so bad and we have so many new folks I thought this thread could use a bump.

----------


## mountain mama

thanks, Rick!

----------


## Lorna

Great idea Rick. Thank you so much. I can always add more sites and receipes to my collection

----------


## Rick

And the QC group can always use more samples.

----------


## Ken

Crash and I thank you for the referral!

----------


## rat31465

I got ahold of a cookbook titled "White Trash Cooking" from the Library a few years ago that had many simple and old fashioned recipes in it. Can't recall the authors name now, but I recall that there were many simple recipes in it.

----------


## mountain mama

I find that a lot of southern cooking follows the same principles of civil war and depression era cooking....use of basic ingredients.

I collect Southern Cookbooks...and my daughter is now learning to cook like a true southern lady too.  Chess pie...yummmmm!

----------


## Lorna

I use to be known for my care packages. Guess I could start sending them again. Strictly for QC purposes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

> I use to be known for my care packages. Guess I could start sending them again. Strictly for QC purposes.


...and the QC Department thanks you in advance.

----------


## Pal334

For those of us that need visuals, her is a lady with some "depression era " receipes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zXqk...eature=channel

if you look to the right on that screen, she has several other videos

----------


## Rick

She's a hoot! I've seen some interviews with her. Great lady!

----------


## edr730

The large sugar cookies, mixed fruit salad, fried pies from dried apples, wild grape and elderberry jelly, cobblers, homemade ice cream or shaved ice, scones, pasties, smoked everything, shortcake made similar to biscuits.

----------


## Rick

And that would be the answer to, "Hey, Grandpa! What's for supper?"

----------


## edr730

Mostly Mama's cooking. I never saw Grandpa cook anything but coffee and then only when he threw out the insides of the percolator. I've made most of those things, but not like Mama does. I still get to take the jelly home, but she ran out of Elderberry, so I told her we'd pick some next year.

----------


## cowgirlup

> For those of us that need visuals, her is a lady with some "depression era " receipes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zXqk...eature=channel
> 
> if you look to the right on that screen, she has several other videos


She has a book out now too.

http://depressioncooking.blogspot.co...amazoncom.html

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> She's a hoot! I've seen some interviews with her. Great lady!


 I figured out why Rick likes Ms. Clara, so much. 
It turns out that she worked at the Twinkie factory!!! :Tongue Smilie: 

(Great videos, by the way.)

----------


## Rick

My secret is out.

----------


## Justin Case

AWESOME THREAD !!!!   Thanks  :clap:

----------

